# New Fly Fishing Partner



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Been meaning to post this report and photos from a couple weeks ago. This is my 10 year old daughter Kylee on her first fly fishing trip. We got her some waders from Cabelas and she was excited to go. We went to the middle Prove which is not the best place for a young beginner but I have been doing pretty good up there this year and wanted to show it too her. She got pretty bored fishing but she had fun netting my fish and releasing them back in the river. She also had fun looking for bugs and playing in the water. Here are some photos.

Decked out in new Cabelas waders and her Grandpas fly vest. Look out trout!!



Her casting needs some work but she has fun doing it.


Important part of taking kids fishing. Lots of food and snacks!!!



Netting her Dads fish.


She even waded in a couple deep spots with me. Her Mom didn't like this pic.


Umm Dad, could you catch something a little bigger?



This past weekend I took her Float tubing for the first time. I decided to stay near home and as I had heard that they had planted Grantsville reservoir we decided to try there. Fishing was slow for the three hours we were there but she didn't care she had a blast paddling around in her float tube.






When I came home from work yesterday Kylee ran out when I pulled in the driveway and asked if we could go fishing again. I think I have new fishing partner!

Mark


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the flip side of my pillow. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. I hope she gets into some nice fish and soon!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good for you and good for her! Way to get her into it. I hope she can latch onto some fish really soon.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool Dad.8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great work. Hope my daughter shows the same enthusiasm in a couple of years. You're a lucky man!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cute kid; investing now should pay dividends in about 6 years. Keep it up.


----------

